# Walker Texas Ranger (1993-2001 Television series)



## demolition18 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Plot Summary:* Texas Ranger Cordell Walker, one of the last old-fashioned heroes of the West, is a protective friend but a relentless foe who will stop at nothing to bring a criminal to justice. Walker works on instinct, often drawing on the traditions of his Native American ancestors. His partner, James Trivette, has a more modern approach to crime-solving. C.D. Parker, a retired Ranger, and Alex Cahill, the county assistant district attorney who shares a mutual attraction with Walker, support the Rangers in their battle to serve justice.

This is a thread to talk about this television series and you fans could post fan fiction on this thread.


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 17, 2006)

*All of My Fan Fiction*

Texas Ranger Walker vs. Leather Face

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2120091/1/

This is a fan fiction not to consider canon but this is Texas and there could be Texas Ranger Walker vs. the Hewitt family. This is a Walker Texas Ranger/2003 Texas Chainsaw Massacre crossover.


----------

